# Oakleys or Costa's



## Trizey (Apr 30, 2008)

Which would you choose and why?

Oakley has a couple of fishing specific lens that look pretty good.  Oh yeah....KVD is wearing these too.


----------



## Oldgold Buck (Apr 30, 2008)

Trizey said:


> Which would you choose and why?
> 
> Oakley has a couple of fishing specific lens that look pretty good.  Oh yeah....KVD is wearing these too.



Oakley? Whats that???  ........J/K

Costa's with the 580 glass lens.  Only way to go imho.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 30, 2008)

Strike King in amber.


----------



## hevishot (Apr 30, 2008)

Moui Jims...best glasses made..Imo


----------



## Timberchicken (Apr 30, 2008)

costa's- fathom, amber, very durable, own 2 pair.


----------



## cobbstein (Apr 30, 2008)

Timberchicken said:


> costa's- fathom, amber, very durable, own 2 pair.




Exactly...good glasses


----------



## QTurn (Apr 30, 2008)

Without a doubt: Costas.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm going to go and try a few on this afternoon....

580 lenses in the Costa's?


----------



## Hunter Haven (Apr 30, 2008)

I just ordered the new Costa's Man O War silver glasses with the 580 blue mirrored lenses.... I hope to like them.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 30, 2008)

I like my Costa's Wavekillers..but they are secondary to my Bass Pro World Wide Sportsman Hammerheads. They are lighter and overall I prefer them much more. Not to mention they are about 1/2 price of the others mentioned.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 30, 2008)

oakleys overrated cheap crap.
Maui or costa only


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Apr 30, 2008)

I have the Oakleys but my next pair will be Maui Jims.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

i love the costas, I cant seem to scratch the lens no matter what i do


----------



## Rackemup HC (Apr 30, 2008)

Costas all the way! they are light and they fit awesome!


----------



## Robert 31320 (Apr 30, 2008)

Costa Wave Killers for my money.  I bought my first pair of good glasses about 2 years ago now and I'll never go back to the el cheapos.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Apr 30, 2008)

Cheapest ones Walmart sells, that way when they fall in the water you haven't lost but about $7.00


----------



## Hunter Haven (Apr 30, 2008)

Hunter Haven said:


> I just ordered the new Costa's Man O War silver glasses with the 580 blue mirrored lenses.... I hope to like them.





bulletproof1510 said:


> Cheapest ones Walmart sells, that way when they fall in the water you haven't lost but about $7.00



got some of them too


----------



## bross07 (Apr 30, 2008)

Costa Triple Tails are the way to go! 580 Lenses if you can get them....


----------



## crappiecatchin (Apr 30, 2008)

Coasta del mar have a great warranty. I have wave killers and love them.Try ebay you can get good deals on glasses.


----------



## swgahunter (Apr 30, 2008)

costas.i have the brines in the 580 lens.


----------



## gafishead (Apr 30, 2008)

Costa for sure, best lenses in my opinion.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 30, 2008)

Costas.  Oakley's scratch way to easily and they don't like lake water at all.  Scratches everywhere.  Go with the Costas or Maui Jims.


----------



## charterfish (Apr 30, 2008)

Costas no dobt! I have owned two pair in 12 years as a guide and tournament Capt. They are bullet proof and supply a clear crisp view. My 2 cents


----------



## Pudge (Apr 30, 2008)

Costas all the way!!


----------



## Trizey (May 1, 2008)

Aren't the Costas' 580 lense a glass lense?


----------



## alphachief (May 1, 2008)

Costa Harpoon's in Tort. Shell with 580 blues...love em!  Now I'm thinking about putting prescription lenses in them so I don't have to wear my contacts out on the water.


----------



## FX Jenkins (May 1, 2008)

been through 2 pairs of Maui Jims, pristine clarity but not durable enough...custom ordered a pair of oakleys mainly because of the light weight, I don't like the feel of glass lenses on my face all day but indeed, Costa lenses are the best for clarity, definition, and durablility....  just look at what the guides are wearing..


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (May 1, 2008)

Costa's - have a couple pair of 580's.  Great glasses on the h20.  

I broke a 580 and their customer service was excellent.  Nice order/repair tracking via their website.


----------



## MTJ3275 (May 1, 2008)

Don't get Oakley's.  I have Costa Fathom with 580 lense, and love them.  Make sure you try Maui Jim too.  I have had alot of people tell me they are better than Costas.


----------



## cball917 (May 1, 2008)

i have worn oakleys for years. i tried a new kind out that i found through ebay. i love these. i have bought several pair. and they are pretty cheap. check em out. they offer 30 day money back garuntee and a full 1 year warranty. you can get polarized or not.

www.chamelius.com


----------



## KKrueger (May 1, 2008)

I used to get a head ache whenever I wore sunglasses. I tried Costa's with plastic lenses and Oakleys, and kept getting the head ache. I thought I'd jump up to the 580's with the better glass lenses in hopes that would cure me. The lady selling the glasses had me compare Costa's 580's side by side with Maui Jim's best glass lense. In the Costa's I could see the reflection of my eye's looking back at me in the lense when I wore them, same as all the cheapies I had owned. When I put on the Maui Jim's I could see no reflection. Now the head aches are gone.

She explained what 580 meant and that the Maui's were a higher number than that. I just don't remember what it all meant. I bought mine at a sunglass hut or something like that inside the mall where the Bass Pro is on the north side. If that lady still works there she'd be worth talking to, but it's been a couple years now.


----------



## captbrian (May 1, 2008)

night and day difference between oakley's and costa's.  hands down costa's all the way.  

btw, i'm sure kvd wears oakley's because they pay him.  

i'm a 580 guy myself. 

don't waste the time or money on oakley's.


----------



## Perkins (May 1, 2008)

charterfish said:


> Costas no dobt! I have owned two pair in 12 years as a guide and tournament Capt. They are bullet proof and supply a clear crisp view. My 2 cents



I agree..and I broke a pair about a year a go, called the lady up down there and she said no problem send them back and we will replace them. I sent them back and she said my lens looked really bad. so she fixed my old set and sent me a new set for like less than 40 bucks! cant beat that. I also asked for smoke so I had a pair of amber and a pair of smoke. They are very good people to deal with. Just bought a pair of the green/amber Wave Killers this weekend and I love em!! 
Awesome Company, great Glasses.


----------



## urbaneruralite (May 1, 2008)

There's no contest. If you're paying that kind of money it better last. Glass lenses will last longer because they're harder and harder to scratch. Scratch-resistant coatings are Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. I wouldn't even look at Oakley unless I had them as a sponsor and they gave me a new pair any time I wanted.


Those Wave Killers are great glasses for sight fishing. Especially if you've got a big head like me.


----------



## miller (May 1, 2008)

Costa 580 blue or green, I have a pair of both. 
Maui Jims are great glasses too, a buddy of mine swears by them and will wear nothing else. 
Oakley's are a big step down in my opinion.


----------



## GAGE (May 1, 2008)

Costa wave killers for me...would not be on my second pair if I had not left my first on the my truck.


----------



## miller (May 1, 2008)

My next pair:


----------



## Trizey (May 1, 2008)

What are those Miller?

I tried the 580 Triple Tail's out yesterday.  Probably what I'll go with in Tortoise...


----------



## ALLBEEF (May 1, 2008)

I got a pair of Costa Hammerheads coming - will let you know what I think about them in a day or two.


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 1, 2008)

Most oakleys are not polarized. You can get the same at walmart for $10.00.


----------



## Trizey (May 1, 2008)

Wild Turkey said:


> Most oakleys are not polarized. You can get the same at walmart for $10.00.



The only Oakley that I was referring to were the "fishing specific" models.  They have several different lenses for water applications.


----------



## miller (May 1, 2008)

Trizey said:


> What are those Miller?
> 
> I tried the 580 Triple Tail's out yesterday.  Probably what I'll go with in Tortoise...



Triple Tails 580 green mirror metallic frame. I love the Triple tails, they fit me the best.


----------



## puredrenalin (May 1, 2008)

Oldgold Buck said:


> Oakley? Whats that???  ........J/K
> 
> Costa's with the 580 glass lens.  Only way to go imho.



+1 on that one...my next pair will be Costa's!!!


----------



## DAWG FAN (May 1, 2008)

*Sunglasses*

I have the Costa Harpoons in tort. w/580's green lenses - Can't go anywhere without them. They are addictive.


----------



## Trizey (May 2, 2008)

DAWG FAN said:


> I have the Costa Harpoons in tort. w/580's green lenses - Can't go anywhere without them. They are addictive.



I've got a pair of black Harpoons with 580 Blue glass coming.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## FX Jenkins (May 2, 2008)

Trizey said:


> The only Oakley that I was referring to were the "fishing specific" models.  They have several different lenses for water applications.



yep, and they're not junk, they can take a lot of abuse and I can wear them all day without getting the little impressions on the sides of my nose..yes the polarized lenses block water reflection and allow you see beneath the surface same as any other manufacturer..

here are atleast two dozen options with polarization

http://oakley.com/category/465

another thing I like about them is if and when the lenses do get scratched, or if I just want to swap out lenses for different environments, I can change them in and out of my halfjacket frames myself...don't have to send them back


----------



## alphachief (May 2, 2008)

Trizey said:


> I've got a pair of black Harpoons with 580 Blue glass coming.
> 
> Thanks for the input guys.



You'll love em...I sure love mine.


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 2, 2008)

Look for some Foakleys on the internet. I bought some several years back for $15.00 and they were identical to the oakleys down to the logo and lenses. Just goes to show you how much markup their is and how cheaply their made.


----------



## parkerman (May 5, 2008)

Costa Fathoms for me in Amber.  Simply the best glasses I have ever owned.  I will second the quality customer service that you receive from them.  Great company.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter (May 5, 2008)

I used to fish with Oakleys but the salt water and sun kept cracking the frames after a hard season.  Switched to Costa Wave Killers and havn't looked back.  Great glasses.  I sent them in last year to get tightened up and they replaced the frame and legs for about $30.00.  Great customer service.


----------



## Trizey (May 5, 2008)

Got my Harpoons and these are really great glasses!

Thanks for the opinions everyone.


----------



## acurasquirrel (May 5, 2008)

I have a set of Costa Man-O-War's in amber.  They are great, I use them when Im on the flats hunting bonefish and they are absolutely great at piercing through surface glare.  Im thinking about getting another set in Vermilion for low light conditions.  My current lenses are not the 580 glass.  Is there that much of a difference between the different lenses?


----------



## captbrian (May 6, 2008)

acurasquirrel said:


> I have a set of Costa Man-O-War's in amber.  They are great, I use them when Im on the flats hunting bonefish and they are absolutely great at piercing through surface glare.  Im thinking about getting another set in Vermilion for low light conditions.  My current lenses are not the 580 glass.  Is there that much of a difference between the different lenses?[/QUOTE]
> 
> there is THAT much of a difference


----------



## dingo (May 6, 2008)

I Have Costa Turbines Now, But Prior I Had A Pair Of Costa Fantoms. The Nosepiece On The Fantoms Wore, And After Six Great Years Of Service I Sent Them For Repair. Within Days Costa Called Me, And Sold Me A New Pair For Sixty Dollars. They Arrived Several Days Later. Costa Is #1 In My Book For Customer Service, Too Bad Others Don't Follow Their Lead.


----------



## huntmstr (May 6, 2008)

Wow, no one uses Ocean Waves anymore?  I have Ocean Waves in about 4 different styles, also Costas in 3 styles and H2Optics.  I love the glass in the Ocean Waves, especially the backcountry green.  My favorite frames are still the Chicago and the Cancun.  But you guys are right about durability with 580 lens on the Costa's.  Either way, you can't go wrong.


----------

